# internal hard drive without caddy



## alfredw1

yesterday i was trying to put in a new hard drive into my laptop as i was switching the hard drives i broke that "CADDY". s***!!! after an hour of thinking i took the converter from the caddy and plugged it in the hard drive and then i out the har drive in the laptop and it worked. my question is, is it safe to use the hard drive like this? use without caddy? its working right now. 

i have attched an image i got from the web of the caddy.


----------



## anti_spy999

No. You better order 1 new caddy from your laptop manufacturer. Hdd vibrates and without the caddy is like telling the hdd to die faster because you won't know whether you will drop it or not. With a caddy will make the hdd sturdier and work better inside your laptop. If your laptop got warranty, do get a new one for free provided you have a valid reason to tell them. Please don't tell them you broke the caddy. They will charge you $$$.


----------



## The_Other_One

Technically, you probably could work without a caddy.  How did you break it?  Maybe you could just work around whatever part you broke?


----------



## anti_spy999

The_Other_One said:


> Technically, you probably could work without a caddy.  How did you break it?  Maybe you could just work around whatever part you broke?



@ The_Other_One,

Yes, you can still use the HD without the caddy but the HD will NOT last long.


----------



## alfredw1

i was adding a new hard drive and i broke the things that go on the side that hold the two parts together. i am using the converter at the end fo the caddy because it still works. i ordered a new caddy as soon as it broke but ia m worried it will not get here on time because i am leaving next wednesday and i ordered it this wednesday.


----------



## alfredw1

the hard drive is brand new, how long do you think it will last without the caddy. its a hitachi travel star 2.5" 60gb 5400rpm. i use the laptop as a desktop, meaning i never move it.


----------



## Burgerbob

It will be ok, dont worry about it. The caddy just keeps it from moving around too much.


----------



## alfredw1

thanks man.


----------



## anti_spy999

alfredw1 said:


> thanks man.



You should state that you intend to use your notebook as a desktop replacement in the 1st post you made. You can use the Hdd like what you had stated but it might not last long because of the vibration and nothing to support it. Be careful when you use your notebook. 

BTW: hitachi Hdd will NEVER last long. I am using a 7200RPM Samsung 100GB as my notebook Hdd. You can try western digital hdd 7200RPM 60GB if you can afford the price. Western digital Hdd is expensive because it is very quiet and of course more durable than hitachi. 

HTH


----------

